# Nook tablet and email question...



## Bullie76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a NOOK tablet not long ago which uses the android operating system. All of a sudden, I can't see new emails under my yahoo and gmail acct. I sent emails to each using my NOOK, but they never appear when using it. I can see the emails when using my laptop along with any other new emails I have received from outside sources.

So to sum up, I can send but can't receive emails when using the NOOK. Anyone have any idea what has caused this problem or how to fix it? I'm new to the tablet world so I'm probably over looking something. Thanks.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 8, 2014)

How do you access your email? I use browser (chrome) to check my gmail like what I do on my laptop. I don't like the gmail App.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been using the apps for each. They used to receive mail. I guess I can go the browser route.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's a few hints from the Dummy guide - not sure if they're relevant to your problem, but they do make mention of a few email limitations.


----------

